# My chicken and grape salad



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

Bit of a weird one I know but it's lovely

1 chicken filet

Seasonal baby leaf salad

Olive oil

Peppers

Tomato

Grapes

Balsamic vinegar

Salt and pepper

Balsamic honey dressing


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Wheres the carbs?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wheres the carbs?


Why would you need carbs?


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Wheres the carbs?


You mean the 4 sweet potatoes I had this morning

Keeping carbs low


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Why would you need carbs?


To look like a bloated strong man hahaha

Agree not ever meal needs carbs

Good fats and protein in this meal


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

looks really nice


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

not normally a 1 for salads but that does look awesome!


----------



## drip (Dec 12, 2013)

bigforbday said:


> not normally a 1 for salads but that does look awesome!


It's lovely mate


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

This looks good!


----------

